# Multifunction process meters



## Phenom Stiff (Jan 14, 2020)

So we have a Piecal 820 but just had to send it in as it wouldn't source and our Fluke 787 just took a knee due to abuse. I really liked both of them but I'm suspicious of the durability of the Piecal, but it's user interface is great and simple to use. I'm looking forward to getting it back but would like some recommendations. I'm currently looking at the Fluke 725.


----------



## FTC (Oct 10, 2016)

What features do you need? I have a 773 and 789. I use the 773 for quick troubleshooting while the 789 is used for calibrations.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to Electrician Talk gentlemen.
Thanks for taking the time to fill out your profiles.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Is piecal what the altecs turned into?

I have a couple of 789s but they aren’t precise enough to meet my companies specs for tempature probes so I bought a 709h. I like it. The hart comms are ok.


----------

